# Can't Access Printer Properties



## Semion

Hi everyone,

I've scoured the internet for an answer to my problem and have come up with nothing so I figured I'd post here to get some help. I have a 12 computer network running with a shared printer. To shut off printing capabilities for one day, I went to each computer and went into the printer properties, security tab and clicked on deny permission for printing.

Now when I want to undo that setting, it won't even let me go into the properties or preferences for the printer. It gives me an "Access Denied." I've tried stopping and resetting the spool service but to no avail. I've tried to go through every property and option on the printer server options and the network hub computer to restore access but nothing works. Do I have to completely take down the whole network and make a new one? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jenae

Hi, go to start, search and type:- control printers, right click on the returned control printers and select "run as administrator" control panel will open double click on the printers Icon see how you go...


----------



## Semion

I typed "control printers" in the search field and it came up with "devices and printers." I right clicked on the printer but there was no option for "run as administrator."


----------



## spunk.funk

Browse to C:\Windows\System32
Right-click *Spool* , and then click *Properties* . On the *Security tab* , click *Advanced*​On the *Permissions* tab, click *Add,* then click *Advanced.* In the *Select User or Group*, click *Find Now,* choose *Network, *click* OK,* click *OK* on more time. ​ In the *Apply onto *list, click This Folder, subfolders and files. ​ In the *Permissions *list, locate *Full Control* , click to select the *Allow* check box, and then click *OK* . ​ In the *Advanced Security Settings* for spool dialog box, click *Apply* , and then click *OK* . ​ In the *Spool Properties* dialog box, click *OK* .​


----------



## Semion

Thanks for the reply, spunk.funk. When I went to the permissions tab, there was no option to "Add." There was an option for "Change permissions," so I clicked that but the "Add" button there is greyed out and I wasn't able to add anything.


----------



## spunk.funk

When you get to the *Permissions* tab,Highlight your name and click* Change Permissions*. highlight *Users* and press *Add*. Now click *Advanced*. Then Click *Find Now*. Scroll down to your _user name_ and highlight it and click *OK*. It should now be in the *Select User or Group* box press *OK*. Now check *Full Control* and press *OK* on all Windows and close them.


----------



## jenae

Hi, you right click on the returned control printers (as in the screen shot) select "run as administrator" control panel opens (as admin) select the printers Icon and see how you go.


----------



## Semion

spunk.funk, after hitting the "Apply" button, I get an access denied error as shown in the screen shot here.


----------



## Semion

jenae, when I type in "control printers" this is what I get in the following screen shot:


----------



## jenae

Hi, what version ow windows have you? If available use gpedit.msc (start search). To give you access.


----------



## Semion

I have Windows 7 SP1.


----------

